# Engine conversions



## 121930 (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody know of an engine conversion for a Fiat based Hymer ?
I have 2.5 non-turbo 644, and I'd like some more oomph.
Rather than slap a turbo on an old (1985) engine and blow the guts out,
I'd like to get another engine.

I seem to remember years ago there being a conversion kit for fitting 
a small truck engine in Jaguars, that sort of thing.

nearly new Isuzu 150 bhp turbo engine would be ideal, with a bell housing 
to fit the Fiat gearbox

Or would it be easier to "just" fit a later 2.8 JTD ? and how hard is it to do that ?
Cheers, Mik


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless you are in the motor trade sports division (banger racing ) It would be more cost effective to change the motorhome.


C.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Haven`t you got one in your tool box Clive
Dave P


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

No, I am afraid that the tool box is near brimming, especially as I forgot to mention side cutters, end cutters, long nose pliers.....

If this beast is front wheel drive then if one is a dab hand at welding then a couplete unit transplant might be an option. But dont forget that the later models with the bigger engines have a wider track to suit the wider bodied vans.

Fit a turbo or change the van


C.


----------



## 121930 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Clive.

You don't think the turbo will upset the old girl, then 

Cheers, Mik


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> No, I am afraid that the tool box is near brimming, especially as I forgot to mention side cutters, end cutters, long nose pliers.....
> 
> C.


Are you expecting to meet someone with a long nose?

Kev.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Kev 
Long nose pliers are for makeing short noses longer :lol: 


Les :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it might be for long nose hair, bent ones are best, then you can do your ears too.

Kev.


----------

